# Mettre BOOTCAMP sur un disque dur



## Psyzo (6 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé bootcamp sur une nouvelle partition de mon MBP 2018 15".
J'ai été surpris par la performance, et je acheter un disque SSD externe pour faire tourner mon MPB sous windows quand je suis en entreprise. J'aurai bien laissé bootcamp sur mon disque principal mais j'ai fait l'erreur de ne prendre que 512Go à l'achat de mon MacBookPro.

Ma première question est : Pouvons-nous installer bootcamp sur SSD externe ?
Ma deuxième est : Si oui, pouvez me conseiller sur un SSD portable (Usb-c) ?

En remerciant d'avance cette communauté 



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2019)

Psyzo a dit:


> Ma première question est : Pouvons-nous installer bootcamp sur SSD externe ?


Par défaut non, Assistant Boot Camp refusera toute tentative d'installation dans un disque dur interne partitionné et tout disque dur USB 3.0 ou USB-C.


Psyzo a dit:


> Ma deuxième est : Si oui, pouvez me conseiller sur un SSD portable (Usb-c) ?


Je t'invite à lire ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...et en réponse #2, la seule alternative possible avec un disque USB en Thunderbolt.


----------



## Psyzo (6 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Par défaut non, Assistant Boot Camp refusera toute tentative d'installation dans un disque dur interne partitionné et tout disque dur USB 3.0 ou USB-C.
> 
> Je t'invite à lire ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...et en réponse #2, la seule alternative possible avec un disque USB en Thunderbolt.



Merci pour toutes ses informations... Et si j'installe windows sur un DD externe, je peux peut-être booter dessus ?


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2019)

Psyzo a dit:


> Et si j'installe windows sur un DD externe, je peux peut-être booter dessus ?


Au risque de me répéter : on ne peut pas installer directement une version de Windows dans un disque dur USB. La seule alternative est celle que je mentionne dans ce message en réponse #2 et il faut impérativement et obligatoirement utiliser le logiciel Winclone.


----------



## Psyzo (7 Février 2019)

Ok super ! il faut donc que je trouve un boiter thunderbolt 3 !
Merci pour toutes ses informations !


----------



## Locke (7 Février 2019)

Psyzo a dit:


> Ok super ! il faut donc que je trouve un boiter thunderbolt 3 !
> Merci pour toutes ses informations !


J'ai ce modèle là qui fonctionne parfaitement depuis 2016... https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00NV9LSGW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ...ne pas oublier qu'il faudra impérativement utiliser *Winclone*.


----------



## Psyzo (7 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai ce modèle là qui fonctionne parfaitement depuis 2016... https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00NV9LSGW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ...ne pas oublier qu'il faudra impérativement utiliser *Winclone*.


Oui bien sur comme expliquer sur votre post...
en revanche je trouve votre disque dur un peu cher...

Pensez-vous que ceux là peuvent faire l'affaire ?
https://www.amazon.fr/SanDisk-Extre...underbolt+3&refinements=p_36:5000-20000&psc=1
https://www.amazon.fr/Samsung-MU-PA...543709&sr=1-1&keywords=ssd+thunderbolt+3&th=1

Merci encore pour ton aide !


----------



## subsole (7 Février 2019)

Bonjour, pour le premier de tes liens  il est dit, interface USB-C et pour l'autre USB 3.0.


----------



## Locke (7 Février 2019)

Psyzo a dit:


> Oui bien sur comme expliquer sur votre post...
> en revanche je trouve votre disque dur un peu cher...


En Thunderbolt 3 tu ne trouveras pas moins cher.


Psyzo a dit:


> Pensez-vous que ceux là peuvent faire l'affaire ?
> https://www.amazon.fr/SanDisk-Extre...underbolt+3&refinements=p_36:5000-20000&psc=1
> https://www.amazon.fr/Samsung-MU-PA...543709&sr=1-1&keywords=ssd+thunderbolt+3&th=1


Non et qui t'est confirmé en réponse #8.


----------

